# My first paying flat work job.



## GeorgeS (May 4, 2016)

Im building a 10 gun floor standing rack for a guy I work with. I picked up some curly red oak to build this and man is it beautiful! Still in progress. All glued up now and tomorrow I will be final sanding and giving it a natural coat of Watco then some wax.



 



 



 







 



 
This will be the finish color with a wax or clear over it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2016)

Nice wood and work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2016)

Eye candy for sure!! Nicely done!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (May 4, 2016)

@Mike1950 Thank you sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (May 4, 2016)

@ripjack13 Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 5, 2016)

This is going to be very nice. Can't wait to see the final product. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (May 5, 2016)

@Nature Man Thank you sir! I will put some finished shots up when done. Waiting on some rare earth magnets to countersink into the back of the barrel rests and a flocking kit to come in. In the mean time I'll be applying some finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 5, 2016)

Very cool! Love the wood choice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 5, 2016)

That is looking great. Some good looking red oak. Congrats on the first.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (May 5, 2016)

@DKMD @ironman123 Thank you gentleman! That was the first batch of Curley red oak I had ever seen. I couldn't walk away from it. I had purchased it a few months before this person asked me to build the rack. When I showed him the wood he was very happy!


----------



## Jim Beam (May 5, 2016)

Nice work. I wish I had access to wood that purty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (May 5, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Nice work. I wish I had access to wood that purty!



I am very lucky to have a great place close by, sometimes his prices are a little high but no one else has the stuff he has locally.


----------



## TimR (May 5, 2016)

Sweet...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 5, 2016)

Real nice project Robert! Sure looks like you know what you're doing. It's good to take a break from the lathe isn't it? I'm due for a flatwork project myself....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GeorgeS (May 5, 2016)

@barry richardson Yes sir it is. Haven't really done anything other than lathe work for a while. It's a nice break and gets my brain going again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2016)

Nice looking rack George. I knkw he'll love that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (May 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Nice looking rack George.



First time anyone has ever said that to me, lol! Thank you sir!

Is there a way I can save that to my signature line?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> First time anyone has ever said that to me, lol! Thank you sir!
> 
> Is there a way I can save that to my signature line?



You can put anything you want in your sig line, except a picture of your rack.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GeorgeS (May 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You can put anything you want in your sig line, except a picture of your rack.


I wish I knew how to do that!


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2016)

Do you really need help changing your sig line? I figured you were joking because you already have a sig so I figured you knew how. Or did I do that one for you?


----------



## GeorgeS (May 5, 2016)

No, I was trying to figure out how to copy and post your quoted response (the whole dialog box showing Kevin said and then your quote) like it was an image so I could insert it but I cant figure out how to do it. When I right click on it and save it it saves as a file full of individual items. Its ok, I just thought it would be funny to rock that quote in my signature for a while.


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2016)

I would have to use the allow images in signature option. If I I do that I'm afraid it would screw up the flow of threads because some members would probably abuse it. I'll look into what parameters can be set and run it past the other staff.


----------



## GeorgeS (May 5, 2016)

No big deal don't worry about it. I've just seen people do that on other forums and thought it would be funny.


----------



## GeorgeS (May 7, 2016)

Here a few shots with stain on it. Now the 72 hour wait for wax.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Chris S. (May 9, 2016)

That's one pretty gun rack. When you going to make another one and keep this one for yourself?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2016)

Awesome work George, outstanding wood! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (May 9, 2016)

@Chris S. Thank you! You already know I don't want to deliver it! 

@Tony Thank you sir! The wood is definitely the star!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

